# fire piston?



## brown down (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone ever use or make a fire piston? I have several fire steels I keep with my outdoor gear. I saw these on one of those fake survival shows and without a doubt, one of the most interesting ways of making primitive fire. I spend a lot of time outdoors, hunting and fishing and I always prepare for the worst when I enter the timber. One time I almost stayed the night, I lost my bearing and it was getting dark, I made it out but that taught me a lesson I won't ever forget. I had a lighter but if that failed I would have had a very very cold night! 

I tried to make one out of copper pipe, got good compression and was able to ignite my char chord but only once lol. I than found an old maglite and gave that a go. also getting good compression just not igniting the char chord! maybe i should just stick to my fire steels!?


----------



## Molokai (Mar 26, 2014)

I like fire steels. Thats enough for me. But keeping other, like matches, lighter is a must. Cant have enough survival gear.
Never tried fire piston. 

have you seen this method ?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2014)

brown down said:


> anyone ever use or make a fire piston? I have several fire steels I keep with my outdoor gear. I saw these on one of those fake survival shows and without a doubt, one of the most interesting ways of making primitive fire. I spend a lot of time outdoors, hunting and fishing and I always prepare for the worst when I enter the timber. One time I almost stayed the night, I lost my bearing and it was getting dark, I made it out but that taught me a lesson I won't ever forget. I had a lighter but if that failed I would have had a very very cold night!
> 
> I tried to make one out of copper pipe, got good compression and was able to ignite my char chord but only once lol. I than found an old maglite and gave that a go. also getting good compression just not igniting the char chord! maybe i should just stick to my fire steels!?


A good weather proof lighter and pitch pine sticks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2014)

I've made fire pistons before, Rosewood, Hard Maple, Cocobolo, etc. work really well. For the rod you can use a black powder ball starter with a modified jag on the end. I looked but I don't have any pics of the ones I made.


----------



## Molokai (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought we are going to talk about survival. Forgot this is a wood forum.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I thought we are going to talk about survival. Forgot this is a wood forum.




Whoops, Sorry about that. Um, I know how to use flint and steel and have a couple strikers, I also have a lens I can use in a pinch, the kids love to see that in action.


----------



## brown down (Mar 26, 2014)

I like fire steels. Thats enough for me. But keeping other, like matches, lighter is a must. Cant have enough survival gear.
Never tried fire piston. 

have you seen this method ?

thats the show I learned about the fire piston lol. they make it look so easy until I give it a go and discover how hard it is to make. 

hey colin interested in a trade for one of your pistons?
just something I want in my hunting bag/bug out bag! you can never have enough fire starting equipment. I too carry lighters but they can break and or run out of fluid, neither of which I want to deal with in the bush! 



Molokai said:


> I thought we are going to talk about survival. Forgot this is a wood forum.



does it help I am burning timber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't made a fire piston probably because I have so many various fire starters but I'd like to make one just because I'm a firebug. Or maybe a flame bug . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2014)

When I was a kid I carried pine/fat wood from a PP stump and a couple WWII plastic match containers. In 1962 we were hunting elk in SW washington-blue mts./ Diamond pk. everything was straight up and down. We all had walkie talkies but if you got in a canyon or over the hill yopu could here the skip from Ca. but could not hear each other. I was 12 and could go up and down the mt like it was flat ground. Got following a wounded elk in the snow- who knows who shot it. I got too far to get back. Hiked to the top of the hill and talked to dad. Chewed me out for walking so far - "what the hell would you do with an elk if you got it over there" he had a good point. Found a yellow pine probably 4' that had been knocked down by lightning and set the stump on fire. Ket waking up all night and having to move further from the fire- flames 15' high and pitch black smoke from all the pitch. Dad got to the rim of the canyon at dawn looked out at the plume of black smoke and told his buddies " He is alright if he didn't cook to death last night" damn stump smoked the next 4 days.......... Fat wood is the best fire stater-but from experience- don't try to burn too much at once..............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd love to make one or just have one....they are pretty sweet.

I remember posting about one a lil ago...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/pop-quiz.8554/#post-103388


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I was 12 and could go up and down the mt like it was flat ground. ............



I like visiting the mountains but grew up and have always lived on the prairie. If I hiked into the mountains I'd be lost forever within a half hour. Mtn. people must have a 6th sense.

Since I was a flintknapper I have piles of flint around here. People have asked me for flint for fire starting and flintlock rifles before. All flint is not created equal and only a small percentage of it will work for fire starting. The best we found was Mill Cr. flint from just south of Jonesboro, IL. in the far south of the state. The very best is from the huge deposits near Brandon, England.
Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

